
Language Difficulty Ranking - ZeljkoS
https://www.effectivelanguagelearning.com/language-guide/language-difficulty
======
ZeljkoS
Chart and discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/languagelearning/comments/7kacaz/la...](https://www.reddit.com/r/languagelearning/comments/7kacaz/language_difficulty_rankings/)

